# Sarcosine with NAC?



## Mnemonicsmoke (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi everyone

*Introduction to my symptoms:*
Though I do not have social anxiety I might as well. My OCD involves a very persistent fear that I am taking actions to cheat on my beloved and so anytime I interact with women and sometimes even men :blank my brain finds a way to twist my actions as indicators that I was planning to cheat.../sigh And of course any time I remember an occasion in which my OCD accused me of such I go through the process all over again, obsessing and obsessing. I've had other types of obsessions, but they've mostly waned and right now this is the most persistent one. So now...i'm quite afraid of going out my house...lol...funny (not really) how one pathology can so easily come to mimic another...

*About my supplements:* 
Because all this nasty buisness i've been at it trying to find good combination of supplements to help me untangle the webs my obsessions have created. Inositol and NAC have both seemed to help me, although its unclear which one has the most. I've also tried curcumin, the herb Ashwaghanda and Magnesium. I'd say Ashwagandha and Magnesium had a noticeable effect though curcumin has not seemed to make a difference. Perhaps because it lacked piperine.

Anyways I found that there is some new research on Glycine/Serine/Sarcosine that demonstrates efficacy for OCD at least for some people. However, i'm a bit confused about that jazz.

You see Sarcosine (from my understanding) works to increase glycine thereby increasing NDMA receptor activity. Together with glutamate, glycine agonizes NDMA receptors.
My understanding was that in ocd, glutamate is hyperactive and so that is why drugs like memantine, ketamine, NAC, Lamotrigine and others that attenuate NDMA activity help to relieve OCD symptoms but Sarcosine is actually enhancing the activity! So how is this? Also Sarcosine helps to treat depression another thing that antagonizing NDMA also does.

But anyways, I'm trying to find something that further helps decrease my OCD and so sarcosine seemed like an attractive option because it seems to work anywhere between 13-30 days, not a long time to wait and it seems quite cheap. but given that its action is seemingly the opposite of two of my supplements (NAC, Magnesium) I wonder how that would all pan out.

Would they negate each other or potentiate each other? I have scoured the internet trying to find OCD'er who have used both simultaneously but so far I've found nothing. There are some people with schizophrenia that have used the combination to their benefit, but schizophrenia and OCD seem entirely different.

If you have OCD or Trich and used both Sarcosine and NAC together I'd absolutely love to hear from your experience.


----------



## Mnemonicsmoke (Sep 20, 2014)

Posting a study that might be useful when researching how to take sarcosine with NAC

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3736896/



> Drugs targeting glutamate in schizophrenia: Drugs in development
> GlyT1 inhibitors
> Several pharmaceutical companies have published data on GlyT1 receptor inhibitors (see Table 1). Roche reported in a press release that their GlyT1 inhibitor, RG1678, was successful in treating negative symptoms in a phase II drug trial, but they have not published any further data on this compound at present [Pinard et al. 2010]. Johnson and Johnson have reported that the GlyT1 inhibitor, R231857, improved scopolamine-induced cognitive impairments in healthy volunteers [Liem-Moolenaar et al. 2010]. Schering-Plough report that they are investigating the effects of Org 25935 on negative symptoms, but no data have yet been released to the public domain. One concerning potential side effect of glycine transporter inhibitors is respiratory depression, although it is not clear whether this affects all compounds in this class [Perry et al. 2008].* Another issue is that the effect of GlyT1 inhibitors appears to occur only within a particular dose range, increasing NMDA receptor currents and long-term potentiation (LTP) within this range, but leading to reductions in NMDA receptor currents at higher doses* [Martina et al. 2004].


----------

